# [SOLVED] asus EAH6770 - kernel driver

## Joseph_sys

Are there any build IN Kernel drivers for Ausus EAH6770 DC SL 2DI1GD5 video cards?

I can not seem to find much on this curd.Last edited by Joseph_sys on Sun Dec 11, 2011 12:11 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Gusar

It's a Radeon card. Nothing out of the ordinary.

Activate radeon support in the kernel as a module (CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m), and also turn on KMS (CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y). Then put VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" in /etc/make.conf and emerge xorg-drivers and linux-firmware.

----------

## Joseph_sys

thanks

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> It's a Radeon card. Nothing out of the ordinary.
> 
> Activate radeon support in the kernel as a module (CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m), and also turn on KMS (CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y). Then put VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" in /etc/make.conf and emerge xorg-drivers and linux-firmware.

 

I've tried your solution, but there are problems.

I'm using kernel-3.1.4 as I need my network card to work, the older kernel have buggy network driver.

When I enable CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y 

system hangs up during booting :-/

----------

## Gusar

Hangs in what way? Can you get any logs? You need KMS, you won't get X running otherwise, not with the radeon driver at least. There's the closed driver (ati-drivers).

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Hangs in what way? Can you get any logs? You need KMS, you won't get X running otherwise, not with the radeon driver at least. There's the closed driver (ati-drivers).

 

That is why I'm having problem with configuring X :-/

It hangs at booting. How do I enable log for "booting" so I can post it.

----------

## Gusar

In your other post I see you compiled radeon built-in. I said compile it as module.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> In your other post I see you compiled radeon built-in. I said compile it as module.

 

I tried both ways as module or IN-kernel the system hang up either way :-/

Is there an open source driver for this card?

----------

## Gusar

Err, radeon *is* the open source driver. Wouldn't be in the kernel otherwise. Then there's, as I already mentioned, the closed driver (ati-drivers).

To use the closed driver, remove anything radeon from your kernel, unmerge xf86-video-ati, change VIDEO_CARDS to VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx", emerge xorg-drivers (this should now pull in ati-drivers), then write an xorg.conf containing this and only this:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier "ati card"

    Driver     "fglrx"

EndSection
```

then run "eselect opengl set ati"

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Err, radeon *is* the open source driver. Wouldn't be in the kernel otherwise. Then there's, as I already mentioned, the closed driver (ati-drivers).
> 
> To use the closed driver, remove anything radeon from your kernel, unmerge xf86-video-ati, change VIDEO_CARDS to VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx", emerge xorg-drivers (this should now pull in ati-drivers), then write an xorg.conf containing this and only this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I'm trying to follow direction from this page:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon#Kernels_.3E.3D2.6.33

but:

grep -i CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR .config

is not showing any entry?

Nor there is in kernel 3.1.4

```
General setup  --->

   [*] Enable PCI quirk workarounds
```

----------

## chithanh

If the kernel hangs at boot for 60 seconds, then you *DO* have radeon built-in and are missing firmware (or missing firmware for some other built-in driver). dmesg will tell.

See http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml for proper KMS setup.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> If the kernel hangs at boot for 60 seconds, then you *DO* have radeon built-in and are missing firmware (or missing firmware for some other built-in driver). dmesg will tell.
> 
> See http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml for proper KMS setup.

 

This "radeon" setup is driving me nuts, doesn't matter what I do IT DOES NOT WORK!

On the instruction page you provided there are setup for KMS, and yes I emerged "radeon-ucode"

When I enter kernel I should see:

```
 Setup the kernel to use the radeon-ucode firmware)

Device Drivers --->

  Generic Driver Options --->

  [*]  Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary

  # RadeonHD 2000, 3000, and 4000 series cards:

  (radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin) External firmware blobs

  # RadeonHD 5000, a.k.a Evergreen, and newer cards:

  (radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin

   radeon/CYPRESS_me.bin radeon/CYPRESS_pfp.bin radeon/CYPRESS_rlc.bin

   radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin

   radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin 

   radeon/REDWOOD_rlc.bin) External firmware blobs

  # Radeon HD 6000 series Fusion APUs:

  (radeon/PALM_me.bin radeon/PALM_pfp.bin radeon/SUMO2_me.bin

   radeon/SUMO2_pfp.bin radeon/SUMO_me.bin radeon/SUMO_pfp.bin

   radeon/SUMO_rlc.bin) External firmware blobs

  # Radeon HD 6400-6900 aka. Northern Islands:

  (radeon/BARTS_mc.bin radeon/BARTS_me.bin radeon/BARTS_pfp.bin

   radeon/BTC_rlc.bin radeon/CAICOS_mc.bin radeon/CAICOS_me.bin

   radeon/CAICOS_pfp.bin radeon/CAYMAN_mc.bin radeon/CAYMAN_me.bin

   radeon/CAYMAN_pfp.bin radeon/CAYMAN_rlc.bin radeon/TURKS_mc.bin

   radeon/TURKS_me.bin radeon/TURKS_pfp.bin) External firmware blobs  
```

but in my case I only see: 

```
Device Drivers --->

  Generic Driver Options --->

/sbin/hotplug) path to uevent helper 

[ ] Maintain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev

[*] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware

[*] Prevent firmware from being built  

 -*- Userspace firmware loading support

[*]   Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary

()    External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary 

[ ] Driver Core verbose debug messages 

[*] Managed device resources verbose debug messages
```

Where are the drivers?

Maybe I just should exchange this radeon video card for nvidia?

----------

## Gusar

Compile the driver as a module and you don't need to care about the firmware. That's why I advise compiling as module, you can completely skip all that stuff. Just have radeon-ucode or linux-firmware (both packages contain the necessary files) installed and the module will automatically load what it needs.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Compile the driver as a module and you don't need to care about the firmware. That's why I advise compiling as module, you can completely skip all that stuff. Just have radeon-ucode or linux-firmware (both packages contain the necessary files) installed and the module will automatically load what it needs.

 

I did it many time.

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y

emerge radeon-ucode

loaded new kernel, reboot

modprobe radeon modeset=1 

```
[    2.627391] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

[    2.627393] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    2.627447] radeon 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.627450] radeon 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.627535] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (JUNIPER 0x1002:0x68BA 0x1043:0x040B).

[    2.627576] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFDDC0000

[    2.627577] [drm] register mmio size: 131072

[    2.627947] ATOM BIOS: 68BA.12.20.0.50.AS03.U128

[    2.627965] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF (1024M used)

[    2.627967] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 512M 0x0000000040000000 - 0x000000005FFFFFFF

[    2.633872] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M

[    2.633874] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

[    2.633918] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 4088836 kiB.

[    2.633920] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB.

[    2.633921] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator.

[    2.633939] [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready

[    2.633941] [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.

[    2.633952] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[    2.633953] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    2.633987] radeon 0000:01:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.633991] radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon: using MSI.

[    2.634020] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    2.634023] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072

[    2.634479] [drm] Loading JUNIPER Microcode

[    2.653020] blkid used greatest stack depth: 3776 bytes left

[    2.705025] ohci_hcd 0000:00:16.0: auto-stop root hub

[    2.777457] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

[    2.793673] [drm] ring test succeeded in 1 usecs

[    2.793767] [drm] radeon: ib pool ready.

[    2.793821] [drm] ib test succeeded in 0 usecs

[    2.793825] failed to evaluate ATIF got AE_BAD_PARAMETER

[    2.793979] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[    2.793980] [drm] Connector 0:

[    2.793981] [drm]   HDMI-A

[    2.793982] [drm]   HPD4

[    2.793983] [drm]   DDC: 0x6440 0x6440 0x6444 0x6444 0x6448 0x6448 0x644c 0x644c

[    2.793984] [drm]   Encoders:

[    2.793985] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

[    2.793986] [drm] Connector 1:

[    2.793987] [drm]   DVI-I

[    2.793988] [drm]   HPD1

[    2.793989] [drm]   DDC: 0x6450 0x6450 0x6454 0x6454 0x6458 0x6458 0x645c 0x645c

[    2.793990] [drm]   Encoders:

[    2.793990] [drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1

[    2.793991] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[    2.793992] [drm] Connector 2:

[    2.793993] [drm]   VGA

[    2.793994] [drm]   DDC: 0x6460 0x6460 0x6464 0x6464 0x6468 0x6468 0x646c 0x646c

[    2.793995] [drm]   Encoders:

[    2.793995] [drm]     CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

[    2.803850] [drm] Radeon display connector HDMI-A-1: No monitor connected or invalid EDID

[    2.813699] [drm] Radeon display connector DVI-I-1: No monitor connected or invalid EDID

[    2.866567] [drm] Radeon display connector VGA-1: Found valid EDID

[    2.866586] [drm] Internal thermal controller without fan control

[    2.866614] [drm] radeon: power management initialized

[    2.947515] [drm] fb mappable at 0xD0141000

[    2.947517] [drm] vram apper at 0xD0000000

[    2.947518] [drm] size 5242880

[    2.947519] [drm] fb depth is 24

[    2.947520] [drm]    pitch is 5120

[    2.947553] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    3.165544] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

[    3.168733] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    3.168734] drm: registered panic notifier

[    3.168738] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.11.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[    3.168907] modprobe used greatest stack depth: 3120 bytes left
```

I don't see any driver being loaded

```
startx

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.26906 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.10.4

Release Date: 2011-08-19

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.1.4-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux syscon5 3.1.4-gentoo #10 SMP Fri Dec 9 23:06:43 MST 2011 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 10 December 2011  12:13:54AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.22.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec 10 01:33:27 2011

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 59: twm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 60: xclock: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 61: xterm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 63: exec: xterm: not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 62: xterm: command not found

xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down
```

I've noticed that newer kernel (3.1.4) doesn't care if you emerge radeon-ucode or linux-firmware.  These package put the drivers in /lib/firmware/radeon  and newer kernel has its own firmware directory in /var/src/linux/firmware/radeon and take the drivers from there (not from /lib/firmware)

Here is what quote from kernel help "()    External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary":  *Quote:*   

> This option is a string and takes the (space-separated) names of the  firmware files -- the same names that appear in MDULE_FIRMWARE() and request_firmware() in the source. These files should exist under the directory specified by the EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR option, which is by default the firmware subdirectory of the kernel source tree.

 

You can not specify "EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR" in kernel 3.1.4 this option does not exist.

so all I need to do is to specify the firmware binary but I don't know which one?

----------

## chithanh

From the log it appears that your X server starts fine. You just don't have any window manager/desktop environment configured. And the default fallback (twm/xterm) is not installed. *Quote:*   

> You can not specify "EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR" in kernel 3.1.4 this option does not exist. 

 It does exist, press / in menuconfig to search for it and make sure that its dependencies are enabled first.

----------

## ultraslinky

If it is of any information... I had that "hanging problem" on an old laptop with a Radeon Xpress RS400 ( i think that's the name, it's one of those laptops with an ATI chipset also). I remember i just compiled in the radeon driver and i got a 60 second delay when starting up and the card was loaded. However, that was with kernel 3.0.6, i tried an older one, specifically 2.6.39, with very similar options, and it didn't hang at startup. 

Maybe if it's a very old card, you could try an older kernel? New kernels can have regressions sometimes, like in my case.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> From the log it appears that your X server starts fine. You just don't have any window manager/desktop environment configured. And the default fallback (twm/xterm) is not installed. *Quote:*   You can not specify "EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR" in kernel 3.1.4 this option does not exist.  It does exist, press / in menuconfig to search for it and make sure that its dependencies are enabled first.

 

I did many times, I tried searching kernel with "/" and "grep -i EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR .conf"  I did not find any entry.

What are the dependency?

Besides /var/src/linux/firmware/radeon contains all the drivers already but they are not listed in the kernel, user has to guess what "bin" file name to put in the blobs line.  And sometimes one card can use more then one file name.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *ultraslinky wrote:*   

> [snip] 
> 
> Maybe if it's a very old card, you could try an older kernel? New kernels can have regressions sometimes, like in my case.

 

I have a newer card and can not use kernel older than 3.1 as they contain buggy network driver for this motherboard.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> From the log it appears that your X server starts fine. You just don't have any window manager/desktop environment configured. And the default fallback (twm/xterm) is not installed.

 

I was following this gentoo guide: The X Server Configuration HOWTO and at the end it states to try "startx" but it does not work as twm/xterm are not installed.

Did I miss something? I was under impression xorg-server would install something simple that is why at the end of this guide it ask user to try "startx".  

I don't install/reinstall system very often so I don't remember but in the past when I tried startx some ugly GUI showed up and that was OK, it was just a confirmation that X is working.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> From the log it appears that your X server starts fine. You just don't have any window manager/desktop environment configured. And the default fallback (twm/xterm) is not installed.

 

Found it :-/

reading it the line below "startx"  *Quote:*   

> If you haven't yet installed a window manager, all you'll see is a black screen. Since this can also be a sign that something's wrong, you may want to emerge twm and xterm only to test X.

 

The problem with some of us veterans is that we tent to not to read instruction to the end :-/ 

In the part xorg-x11 installed all kind of bloat-ware including twm/xterm etc but xorg-server doesn't

----------

## Joseph_sys

SOLVED!

It was the longest process I've ever went through to find out which driver to use with radeon.

It is the last time I'm buying this piece of RADEON base CRAP!

The instruction in Gentoo wiki: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

might be good but are not up to date.  Maybe the kernel-3.1.4 is not ready yet but the whole process was very frustrating.

When you go to your kernel section: "Linux Kernel Configuration: Adding the radeon-ucode firmware into the kernel"

You will not see any drivers in the kernel as listed on wiki page, at least not with the kernel 3.1.4 (today)

First one needs to emerge: x11-drivers/radeon-ucode or sys-kernel/linux-firmware

I went with radeon-ucode.  I'm assuming one does not know what driver to use.

When one emerges the driver radeon-ucode it will print out a message 

```
>>> Installing (1 of 1) x11-drivers/radeon-ucode-20110531

 * Your kernel has radeon DRM built-in but not the IRQ microcode.

 * For kernel modesetting to work, please set in kernel config

 * CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

 * CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

 * CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/BARTS_mc.bin radeon/BARTS_me.bin radeon/BARTS_pfp.bin radeon/BTC_rlc.bin radeon/CAICOS_mc.bin radeon/CAICOS_me.bin radeon/CAICOS_pfp.bin radeon/CAYMAN_mc.bin radeon/CAYMAN_me.bin radeon/CAYMAN_pfp.bin radeon/CAYMAN_rlc.bin radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin radeon/CYPRESS_me.bin radeon/CYPRESS_pfp.bin radeon/CYPRESS_rlc.bin radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin radeon/PALM_me.bin radeon/PALM_pfp.bin radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin radeon/REDWOOD_rlc.bin radeon/SUMO2_me.bin radeon/SUMO2_pfp.bin radeon/SUMO_me.bin radeon/SUMO_pfp.bin radeon/SUMO_rlc.bin radeon/TURKS_mc.bin radeon/TURKS_me.bin radeon/TURKS_pfp.bin"

 * You may skip microcode files for which no hardware is installed.

 * More information at http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonBuildHowTo
```

Kernel configuration on the wiki page is correct but there is no way to know which files to use for "IRQ microcode" that needs to be loaded in CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE= 

Wiki suggests to use "Using a text editor" to edit kernel .config  

I'm not sure that will work, every time I input something to "CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="..." during kernel build, it stripped the whole input.  

The input to CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE= has to be done by "make menuconfig" 

One can paste the entire output of the above message: " CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="...." but there is a chance kernel will complain about some missing files that some binary can not be built  against eg. CEDAR BAR BCT TURKS etc.

The solution is to edit the kernel again and remove the files that kernel complains about during compiling. eg. if kernel complains about BART, remove all the parts: radeon/BARTS_mc.bin radeon/BARTS_me.bin radeon/BARTS_pfp.bin 

Another symptom that you don't have a driver loaded or incorrect driver (for microcode) is that system will pause during booting for about 60sec with a message:

```
Switching to clocksource tsc
```

Then you remove all the "bin." part files form 

```
Device Drivers  --->

     Generic Driver Options  --->

     (....)  External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary
```

So the kernel will not complain about during compiling; boot with your new kernel and run as root:

dmesg |grep -i Loading

It will print out the driver you need to load, in my case, I have a video card: Ausus EAH6770 DC SL 2DI1GD5

so it loaded: JUNIPER

You will edit the kernel again, remove all the file from: 

(....)  External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary 

and leave only the one that have JUNIPER in the name: in my case it is:

```
radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin
```

I'm not sure if one need all three files: *.bin *_pfp.bin *_rlc.bin in there.  Someone correct me on this one.

When you boot with new kernel it will not pause for 60sec and when you re-emerge radeon-ucode it will not print the complain message as I posted above.

Regarding: 

```
CONFIG_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware/"
```

 there is no way to make any entry "dir" via "menuconfig".  When line 

```
()  External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary
```

 is empty in the kernel you will not even find "CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR" in .config file.  This line only appears when anything is entered in "()  External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary" 

When you save the ".config" file, run:

```
grep -i CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR .config
```

it will print:

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="firmware"

this is WRONG when you try to compile the kernel it will print error message:

```
  MK_FW   firmware/radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin.gen.S

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `firmware/radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin', needed by `firmware/radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin.gen.o'.  Stop.

make: *** [firmware] Error 2
```

 the solution is to edit the ".config" file with nano and change it to:

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

Now even if you change anything via "menuconfig" the entry: "/lib/firmware" will remain in CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR until you empty the "()  External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary".

If you empty this line, and save the kernel config, and try to enter anything again it will revert to "firmware" which is wrong.

I hope 1.5-day experience with this RADEON CRAP will save a lot of time to someone.  

Maybe radeon card is OK just the kernel configuration is a CRAP.

----------

## chithanh

Part of your problem was that you followed some random wiki articles instead of the official documentation here http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml (the other part the 6770 being a re-branded 5770 so it is actually Evergreen).

Also I told you to check dependencies in menuconfig search. That lists EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR as depending on EXTRA_FIRMWARE.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> Part of your problem was that you followed some random wiki articles instead of the official documentation here http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml (the other part the 6770 being a re-branded 5770 so it is actually Evergreen).
> 
> Also I told you to check dependencies in menuconfig search. That lists EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR as depending on EXTRA_FIRMWARE.

 

The official Gentoo documentation is listing:

```
Device Drivers --->

  Generic Driver Options --->

  [*]  Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary

  # RadeonHD 2000, 3000, and 4000 series cards:

  (radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin) External firmware blobs

  # RadeonHD 5000, a.k.a Evergreen, and newer cards:

  (radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin

   radeon/CYPRESS_me.bin radeon/CYPRESS_pfp.bin radeon/CYPRESS_rlc.bin

   radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin

   radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin 

   radeon/REDWOOD_rlc.bin) External firmware blobs

  # Radeon HD 6000 series Fusion APUs:

  (radeon/PALM_me.bin radeon/PALM_pfp.bin radeon/SUMO2_me.bin

   radeon/SUMO2_pfp.bin radeon/SUMO_me.bin radeon/SUMO_pfp.bin

   radeon/SUMO_rlc.bin) External firmware blobs

  # Radeon HD 6400-6900 aka. Northern Islands:

  (radeon/BARTS_mc.bin radeon/BARTS_me.bin radeon/BARTS_pfp.bin

   radeon/BTC_rlc.bin radeon/CAICOS_mc.bin radeon/CAICOS_me.bin

   radeon/CAICOS_pfp.bin radeon/CAYMAN_mc.bin radeon/CAYMAN_me.bin

   radeon/CAYMAN_pfp.bin radeon/CAYMAN_rlc.bin radeon/TURKS_mc.bin

   radeon/TURKS_me.bin radeon/TURKS_pfp.bin) External firmware blobs

   (/lib/firmware/) Firmware blobs root directory
```

How do you get that listing to show up like that??

If would definitely make the job easier.  Kernel 3.1.4 is now showing anything like this.

Yes, Evegreen contains JUNIPER that is the driver for my card.  

Regarding that dependency "EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR" I was looking for such entry via "menuconfig" but I couldn't find it.  It only shows up in .config after you input something in EXTRA_FIRMWARE via menuconfig.  In addition it points to a wrong directory "firmware" instead of "/lib/firmware/" Maybe it is just a bug in kernel 3.1.4

----------

## Gusar

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> In addition it points to a wrong directory "firmware" instead of "/lib/firmware/" Maybe it is just a bug in kernel 3.1.4

 

Why would it be a bug? It's a setting. It points to whatever it's set to, /lib/firmware is not the one holy answer  :Smile: . The default "firmware" points to the kernel tree, you can simply copy necessary firmware into /usr/src/linux/firmware and it'll be picked up. Or you have firmware elsewhere and point the setting there.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *Joseph_sys wrote:*   In addition it points to a wrong directory "firmware" instead of "/lib/firmware/" Maybe it is just a bug in kernel 3.1.4 
> 
> Why would it be a bug? It's a setting. It points to whatever it's set to, /lib/firmware is not the one holy answer . The default "firmware" points to the kernel tree, you can simply copy necessary firmware into /usr/src/linux/firmware and it'll be picked up. Or you have firmware elsewhere and point the setting there.

 

Make sense, but it would be nice if EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR was visible via menuconfig.

----------

## Gusar

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> Make sense, but it would be nice if EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR was visible via menuconfig.

 

It is. When it needs to be. Why would you want to set it if you're not compiling any external firmware.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Err, radeon *is* the open source driver. Wouldn't be in the kernel otherwise. Then there's, as I already mentioned, the closed driver (ati-drivers).
> 
> To use the closed driver, remove anything radeon from your kernel, unmerge xf86-video-ati, change VIDEO_CARDS to VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx", emerge xorg-drivers (this should now pull in ati-drivers), then write an xorg.conf containing this and only this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Are you running fglrx driver?  I tried and video files like mp4 or flv crash the ati server.

----------

